# It's not a Hawthorne Zep. What is it?



## kampground (Dec 13, 2010)

My brother found this dumped in the creek.  Can't get any cheaper.  At first I thought it was a 1939 Ward's Hawthorn Zep. However, I soon realized that is was not a 39 Zep. What is it?  It has an in-tank horn (With custom bullet hole). It has no badge on it and appears that one had never been attached. The chain guard says Hawthorn. I think I saw Cleveland Mfg. on it somewhere. I am attempting to restore it this winter and would like to know more about.  If you can give me additional insight about what I have please respond.

Kerry


----------



## ratina (Dec 13, 2010)

Its made by Cleveland Welding, 50-54 I believe with the curved struts on the fork. Wonder how well it springs with the extra bars on the handlebars. Very cool bike! Post up the serial number under the bottom bracket and Phil (rms37) should be around shortly to decode it.


----------



## kampground (Dec 13, 2010)

The number I found is A48598 A I hope this helps.  Your information will be very helpful. I have been focusing my search in the 30's and 40's.  I will now look in the 50's

Thank You

Kerry


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like a '53 All American model. Missing the headlight, and rear turn signal rack.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 15, 2010)

The serial number, A48598 A probably has a Cw symbol following the second "A". 

Sometimes part of the serial number was originally lightly stamped, some disappear under paint, and others just didn’t get stamped or were miss-stamped. 

Regardless, the number you noted is enough to date the bike to approximately early 1950 right after the 1949-1950 revisions to the frames, springers, and some of the sheet metal.  For some reason the MW consumer catalogs don’t always show the CWC variant models but CWC produced many specific postwar models for MW beginning right after the war and continuing into the mid-late fifties


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with the previous posts, wow what a great find! These are one of my favorite bikes and to find it in a ditch.. unbelievable.
It's like finding a pot of gold!


----------



## kampground (Dec 15, 2010)

Phil, 

You are correct.  There is a Cw following the serial number.  Thanks for the info.

To All,
My goal is to return this bike to its original splendor.  However, I have never undertaken a project such as this.  Does anyone have a rough estimate on what I should expect this to cost?   I plan to do most the work myself, with the exception of the chrome, paint and seat.  Sounds like there won’t be much left for me to do!  As for the paint, should I try to buff the old paint or take it down to bare metal?  I purchased the book “How to Restore Your Balloon Tire Bicycle” however; I found it to be somewhat vague.  Any advice that could be offered would be appreciated.

Kerry


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 16, 2010)

That's a very nice find you've got! Can't wait to see it started.


----------



## slick (Dec 16, 2010)

That's a really great find there. It was just hoping and waiting to be found! Glad it's getting a 2nd life as a bike and not a foreign car fender. As for your restoration, it won't be cheap. Chrome alone will be at least $400 and most likely a lot more since the tank,fenders, and chainguard appear chromed also under the silver paint? Body and paint around $400. I do restoration of bikes on the side of car restoration. I honestly would just put tires, chain, grips, and recover the seat and ride it. That bullet hole in the tank gives it character! Imagine the people seeing that when you pull up somewhere and park it. How kool! I love it as is.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Dec 16, 2010)

Let me know if you want to sell the propeller accessorie on the handlebar!


----------



## kampground (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm not planning to sell anything off of it.  I like the accessories it has.  I may in the future be looking for additional items for it like a chain, seat, handle bar grips and such.

It does not appear that this bike was mounted with a badge.  The badge post are painted and do not appear to be distorted in any way.  Is there any reason why they may have not added one prior to shipping?


----------



## slick (Dec 16, 2010)

It had a badge on it. It looks like the screw studs are sticking out? Or are those rivet heads?? Post a close up of the front end. I would lightly heat up the inside of the fork tube (once you take the fork out, obviously) with a small hand held mapp gas torch, and slowly try to unscrew the screws. It takes time but can be done. I've done it numerous times on many projects. If it's riveted then you have another issue at hand.  A skiptooth chain can be had for about $40 in good condition.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 17, 2010)

*hawthorne*

I have the same bike I believe. Mine is a 1953. I replaced the seat and handlebars.


----------



## ratina (Dec 17, 2010)

You might be able to strip the house paint off and see if the original paint is still under there, search for threads on how to do that. I would try that and polish the chrome the best I could, fresh grease then ride! 

If the headbadge had pins (not screws) they are easy to remove. Take the fork and bearing cups out, then get a decent sized metal rod, put one end in the headtube on the back of the pin, then lightly tap the rod and it should come out. Did it on mine and it worked fine. 

Cant wait to see this bike fixed up!


----------

